# Fee? at TLC Inspection



## tellmenow (May 18, 2017)

I am getting my vehicle inspected for the first time at the Woodside station. Are there any fees that they collect there? I assumed that the $75 that I paid to the TLC because my car had more than 500 miles on it was all there was. But, I think I read somewhere there was a fee if the vehicle is registered outside of NYC. It that true?


----------



## Hyder123 (May 22, 2017)

Mine is registered at bayshore Long Island I didn't pay anything extra


----------

